# Pomeranian Show Crest Pigeons



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

How common are pomeranian show crests?
I know they come in other colors besides white, but the only ones I have ever found are white.
Who else has some?
Keith


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Eye Brows*



Keith C. said:


> How common are pomeranian show crests?
> I know they come in other colors besides white, but the only ones I have ever found are white.
> Who else has some?
> Keith


*Hi KEITH, In the "ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS" by Wendell M Levi,the Pomeranian Show Crest is listed on page 627. Levi points out that this bird is an offshoot of the Danzig Highflyier.Before 1922 German literture contained nothing on this breed. By 1922 it had become so different from the Danzig that its breeders renamed it the Pomeranian Show Crest. He said that comes only in self white,but that was in 1950's.Now does your bird have eye brows ? as the pomeranian has some feathers that stick out above the eye like an eye brow,if your birds do not have this eye brow they are not Pomeranians but Danzigs. I must point out that the book of Pigeon Standards does not have the breed listed. I hope that the new book of standards will have it listed. The new book will be out this year,and I hope to get one as a Christmas PRESENT UNDER THE TREE. *GEORGE


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

George, here are pictures of two of them.
Please let me know what you think they are.
Keith


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi KEITH, They look like Danzig Highfliers to me as I cam not see what they call the eye brows. Danzig highfliers do come in other colors.They are also a rare breed here in the USA.If I ever get rid of all the excess birds I have I just might get a pair of Danzigs * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They look very similar to Flights


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Yes*



MaryOfExeter said:


> They look very similar to Flights


*Hi BECKY ,Yes they should as I understand it the Danzig was also used to develope the flyinf Flight.*GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, that makes perfect sense!  I had no idea what breeds made Flights.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

that is in no way a Danzig hyflyer , the head is all wrong and the red cere gives it away, those are just white flying flights.. this is what a danzig looks like









plus look at the tail there is no mistaking what a danzig looks like


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh me garsh! those are some nice looking birds!!!!! love the tails!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

yes the danzigs are very kool and interestingly looking birds for sure


----------

